# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Empty Town

## andynap

8E04105F-7466-4F08-9041-C606CCC864B0.jpeg

----------


## cec1

I wonder where tourists stay on St. Maarten?

----------

